# Shearon Harris Lake NC Monster Bass Limits Revisited



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Found this story and video of the two 40 pound bags a couple caught back last March at Shearon Harrris Lake.
https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fis...nd-Limits-of-Bass-in-North-Carolina-101458618


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I don't think Shearon Harris gets the credit it deserves. It's brimming with monster bass. My cousin and I once took third in a 10 fish team tourney there in February '95. We had 8 keepers, but they weighed 38.8 pounds. I had an eight pound ten ounce kicker, but she was not good enough to take either of the two big fish pots! The big girl weighed 11.78, and second pot went to a 10.98 monster.
There have been some monster limits there. guide Phil Cable and his wife weighed in ten fish that went 71.8 pounds, and Dennis Reedy and his partner weighed in a 10 fish limit of 72.5 pounds just two years later. The tournaments there now have gone to the more traditional five fish per team limits, rather than the five per man of the 90's.
Imagine if the two limits in the article had been a ten fish bag? That would be 87+ pounds!
More people tend to fish Lake Jordan, which is just north of Harris, and also has monsters in it. Phil Cable has caught two 14+ pounds fish there, but I prefer Harris, it's smaller(4100 acres) and has lots of hydrilla. Either lake would be a great bass fishing destination for anyone looking to nail a trophy.


----------

